# The Things We Love...



## The Fantastical (Nov 13, 2016)

_And now for something not so serious! 
_
Why do we love them? The fleas, the ticks, the mud all through the house! That present left on your pillow in the night. The lawn is never without a hole, the plants never live long. Why do we love them so? Is it the safety they give us from unwanted guests? Is it the comfort of another body in the house? Maybe is it the easy start fires on a winter night? There it is again, the look, all big round eyes and wriggling bum and once again I love you so, my dearest pet, my companion, my dragon.


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Nov 13, 2016)

Pretty good. Like this piece. I wish I could say something other than pretty good (not good of a critquer) but it was pretty interesting.


----------



## Srossics (Nov 13, 2016)

We love fleas and tics because we are all secretly entomologists.
We love plants because they give us food and oxygen.
No, unwanted guests aren't bothered by them.
For some, it's because something else is inside, but others it's not.
Yes, most people would agree that easy-start fires are generally seen as a good thing, as long as they aren't used for arson.

(I just thought I'd be silly and answer each question you asked. I actually liked this. It was quite charming.)


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 13, 2016)

By all means! Let your silly out, it is good for you!  lol Thank you both for the lovely comments... I was sort of wandering it is was in the right format? Maybe it would work better in a poem-ish style? Not that I know a thing about poetry! Other than I like Ogden Nash... lol


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice little snippet here. It made my day all the better for reading it!

Thanks for sharing! : D


----------



## 1Zaslowcrane1 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi Zaslow Here
You wrote:
Maybe is it the easy start fires on a winter night? 
What?  It may be clear in your brain, but you need to make it clear to the reader.
I'm certain what the point of this short story was...That wasn't clear either.
Rewrite?
Stay well
Best Wishes
Z


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 26, 2016)

1Zaslowcrane1 said:


> Hi Zaslow Here
> You wrote:
> Maybe is it the easy start fires on a winter night?
> What?  It may be clear in your brain, but you need to make it clear to the reader.
> ...



It was a short about pet dragons... It is all explained in the last line - 

There it is again, the look, all big round eyes and wriggling bum and once again I love you so, my dearest pet, my companion, my dragon.

As for- Maybe is it the easy start fires on a winter night?, dragons breath fire, so it stands to reason that if you have a pet dragon that starting fires would be easier.


----------



## 1Zaslowcrane1 (Nov 26, 2016)

Maybe is it the easy start (of?) fires
I don't know. I'm no expert, these were just my thoughts. I "get" it that he has a pet dragon,, Im not dumb, nor do I want you to spoonfeed me, it just seemed as though it needs clarification


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 26, 2016)

The Fantastical said:


> _And now for something not so serious!
> _
> Why do we love them? The fleas, the ticks, the mud all through the house! That present left on your pillow in the night. The lawn is never without a hole, the plants never live long. Why do we love them so? Is it the safety they give us from unwanted guests? Is it the comfort of another body in the house? Maybe is it the easy start fires on a winter night? There it is again, the look, all big round eyes and wriggling bum and once again I love you so, my dearest pet, my companion, my dragon.




Maybe a poem... of course, I am going to suggest that.... because? Well, I am a poet...hahaaa....
When telling a story, there is a different criteria from... say, poetry...
JMO, but poetry gives you a little more freedom to be creative... try it... turn this into a poem, and here is your real challenge: Write a poem about your Dragon... WITH OUT using the word "Dragon"... unchain your creativity and your Dragon... show me your Dragon through imagery... huummm? Yeah....


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 26, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Maybe a poem... of course, I am going to suggest that.... because? Well, I am a poet...hahaaa....
> When telling a story, there is a different criteria from... say, poetry...
> JMO, but poetry gives you a little more freedom to be creative... try it... turn this into a poem, and here is your real challenge: Write a poem about your Dragon... WITH OUT using the word "Dragon"... unchain your creativity and your Dragon... show me your Dragon through imagery... huummm? Yeah....



Hmmm, A challenge.... *gets gleam in eye*

Fire Breather, 
Flying Lizard, 
Get off!
Run!
Aaahhgggg!

So many names for you,
My precious scaled jewel.
Misunderstood for your joy in the chase,
and shared delight,
In all things that sparkle.

Don't they see the love in your eyes?
Or the comfort of you curled,
Around my feet on a cold night?

All big eyes, wriggling bum,
and joyful kiss's,
I love you so!
My Precious!


----------



## JaneC (Nov 30, 2016)

This is great! I loved the first snippet and then you answered with the second poem. Loved it all! 

What a great idea to give something as menacing sounding as a dragon, the loving sentiments one would give a dog.


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 30, 2016)

JaneC said:


> This is great! I loved the first snippet and then you answered with the second poem. Loved it all!
> 
> What a great idea to give something as menacing sounding as a dragon, the loving sentiments one would give a dog.



Thanks! I thought that it was a good twist to the normal tale! lol

 Did you catch the second half of my first chapter that I posted?


----------



## JaneC (Nov 30, 2016)

no, but I'm going to go check it out now!


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 30, 2016)

JaneC said:


> no, but I'm going to go check it out now!



It's in the same thread as the first half!


----------

